# Wurde Fälschlicherweise gebannt



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),
so nun stand in der mail das der account unter keinen umständen wieder reaktiviert wird...ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....
weis wer wie ich villeicht doch meinen Account wiederbekomm?

Hier mal die mail:

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name:  XXX
Hergang: Benutzung von Drittanbieterprogrammen
Ermittlung abgeschlossen am DD.MM.YYYY
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Diesem Account wurde nachgewiesen, sogenannte “Third-Party-Software“ benutzt zu haben, die viele Aspekte der World of Warcraft Spielerfahrung automatisiert. Diese Software verstößt gegen das Grundprinzip von World of Warcraft und ermöglicht einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern. Des Weiteren kann die Nutzung solcher Software zum Ausnutzen und Destabilisieren der World of Warcraft Serverökonomie führen. Aus diesem Grund wurde dieser Account geschlossen und wird unter keinen Umständen wieder geöffnet. Jegliche wiederkehrende Zahlungen für diesen Account wurden gestoppt um weitere Belastungen zu vermeiden.

Bitte lesen Sie erneut die World of Warcraft Nutzungsbestimmungen unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html, welche Sie beim Installieren von World of Warcraft und beim Einrichten des Accounts akzeptiert haben. Abschnitt 3, Paragraph C geht auf die Limitierung von Spiel-Modifikationen und die Nutzung sogenannter “Third-Party-Software“ ein. Außerdem schränkt Abschnitt 4, Paragraph C, Teile 3 und 4, die Nutzung sogenannter “Hacks“, “Scripting-Software“ und Software zur Erstellung von Makros, welche Informationen aus World of Warcraft beziehen um Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern zu erhalten, ein. 

Unsere Bestimmungen können Sie erneut unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html einsehen.

Wir möchten außerdem darauf hinweisen, dass Sie bei eventuell verbliebenen Fragen bitte unsere Internetseiten zum Thema "Regeln und Bestimmungen" und unsere "Nutzungsbestimmungen" konsultieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

&

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe


P.s.: Bitte gebt mir konstruktive antworten und nichtsowas wie scheis cheater, oder sonst was....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Phil


----------



## joblack (5. September 2009)

Höchstens die Drohung einer Klage bzw. einer Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen Blizzard könnte etwas ändern.


----------



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Hilft das wirklich was?
Find das ein bisschen heftig....


----------



## Kronis (5. September 2009)

Wenn die sagen permanent dann ist es wirklich so.Ich habe dummerweise vor 3,5 Jahren mal einen Account getauscht und da wurde mein Account dann auch permanent gesperrt.Ich habe bestimmt ein Jahr gebetelt leider erfolglos.


----------



## Judinho (5. September 2009)

Betrug... Wo ist denn hier ein Betrug??? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man nicht mit solchen Begriffen rumwerfen. Eine Klage ist auch wohl etwas übertrieben, bzw würde ich mir diese aus Kostengründen ersparren.
Wie wärs mal mit dem Griff zum Telefon? Wenn du nichts getan hast, sollte sich die Sache doch regeln lassen.

MfG


----------



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Ja es ist kurz vor 7 ich glaub nich das da schon wer da ist, aber ich versuchs mal....


----------



## Viniara (5. September 2009)

Hallo! Folgendes Problem hatte n Bekannter von mir. 
Hast du Zufällig Software am laufen die mit AdobeAir Läuft? Denn das könnte als Third Party Ware gewertet  werden da es das Selbe auftreten wie ein z.B. ein Hack hat. Du kannst es also selbst wenn WoW Nicht im Fenstermodus ist in WoW Öffnen. Oder zum Beispiel den Browser Rouge das ist eine eingabemaske die auch im Spiel aktiviert werden kann wenn kein Fenstermodus läuft. Ich meine Irgendwas muss ja passiert sein denn Blizzard denkt sich das nicht aus das du Cheatest ,Hackst oder sonst irgendetwas Tust. Das würde nur zu Verstärktem Kundenverlust führen.

Vllt würd ich auch ( Ich werfe dir nichts vor) Downloadprogramme wie µTorrent,eMule oder UseNeXT lieber auslassen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und wünsch dir viel glück das sich da Was Tut !

MFG 
Viniara - Die silberne Hand EU


----------



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Also von dem AdobeAir hab ich schonmal was gehört, und ich habs mal vor 1/2 monaten aufm pc drauf gehabt, und UseNext hab ich immer laufen wenn ich zock....


----------



## Viniara (5. September 2009)

Ja im Prinzip können ALLE Programme die im Hintergrund laufen selbst Curse Installer oder dein Virenschutzprogramm als Hack annerkannt werden. Bloß Manche signaturen kann Blizzard nunmal nicht entschlüsseln und wenn sie ne Signatur haben die Eindeutig ins Spiel eingreift bzw im Spiel Aktiv ist dann kann das Entweder n Hack oder Halt was mit Adobe Air sein. 

Und Adobe air hab ich mir Neulich Runtergemacht weil ich den PC neugemacht habe und weil wiegesagt n Bekannter von mir Das selbe problem hat wie du. Er hat seinen Acc nicht bekommen.
Adobe Air programme sind z.B.
Twirhl (Hab ich benutzt)

Andere Programme können Hier: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/marketplace/i...marketplaceid=1 
Und Hier:  http://mashable.com/2008/06/06/adobe-air-applications/
Eingesehen werden. 

Und gleich eins dazu kann zum Bann führen. Hoffe das sich da bald was tut.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (5. September 2009)

Ich würde mal an deiner Stelle bei den anrufen und das klären.....ist zumindest ein Versuch wert .


----------



## edguardsavini (5. September 2009)

Alternativ würde ich mal n Virenscan laufen lassen,evtl hat sich auch ein Trojaner oder sonstiger Schädling eingeschlichen.Sollte das der fall sein auf jeden fall Problembericht kopieren und zu deiner verteidigung als anhang in einer Mail an Blizz beifügen.
Und du solltest auf jeden zu allererst mal die Hotline anrufen,die E-mails sind meistens nur formell und nicht wirklich problemumfassend.Am Telefon wirst du sicher genaueres erfahren.


----------



## Viniara (5. September 2009)

@edguardsavini
 Ne Das kann net sein weil sonst hätten sie den Account für 24h Gesperrt, das ist mir passiert. Trojaner draufgehabt und sofort ne Mail bekommen das Gefährliche Daten aufm PC sind und sie mir aus sicherheitsgründen 24h Den account sperren, Das fand ich völlig in ordnung da sie es ja begründen konnten... Aber bei der Geschichte des TE´s fällt mir halt nur das mit AA ein


----------



## Prudenceh (5. September 2009)

Also Anrufen brauchst Du da jedenfalls heute nicht. Es ist Samstag, da haben die Hotlines zu.

Schreib also ne Nachricht über das Webformular, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.


----------



## edguardsavini (5. September 2009)

Viniara schrieb:


> @edguardsavini
> Ne Das kann net sein weil sonst hätten sie den Account für 24h Gesperrt, das ist mir passiert. Trojaner draufgehabt und sofort ne Mail bekommen das Gefährliche Daten aufm PC sind und sie mir aus sicherheitsgründen 24h Den account sperren, Das fand ich völlig in ordnung da sie es ja begründen konnten... Aber bei der Geschichte des TE´s fällt mir halt nur das mit AA ein


Ah ok,kenn mich mit permanten Banns zum Glück nicht wirklich aus,kam mir eben nur mal so in  den sinn,mit dem Trojaner.Angenommen er hat wirklich n Third Party Program benutzt,werden die das ja erkannt haben und er hat dann auch ein Recht,zu erfahren welches Program,das er ja unwissender weise auf dem Rechner nebenbei laufen hatte,den Bann verursachte.
Haben die Dir damals gesagt welchen Trojaner du entfernen musst damit du nach 24 Stunden wieder spielen darfst?Ich mein.der geht ja nicht einfach so nach 24std von alleine weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Instant Trojaner

Kann nur nochmal sagen..Blizz am Montag anrufen und Fragen warum das so ist.

*Deutschland:   0800 101 2242 (kostenlos)*


----------



## Prudenceh (5. September 2009)

edguardsavini schrieb:


> Haben die Dir damals gesagt welchen Trojaner du entfernen musst damit du nach 24 Stunden wieder spielen darfst?Ich mein.der geht ja nicht einfach so nach 24std von alleine weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, sagen die nicht. Hatte letztes Wochenende auch nen Keylogger drauf. Muss man alleine suchen.


----------



## edguardsavini (5. September 2009)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> Nein, sagen die nicht. Hatte letztes Wochenende auch nen Keylogger drauf. Muss man alleine suchen.



Ja gut.aber doch schon Paradox..also haben sie dir schon gesagt das du n Keylogger hast,haben die dir als auflage gegeben den "unbekannten Schädling" innerhalb von XX tagen zu finden?Weil du schreibst:"Muss man alleine suchen?".Angenommen du hättest den Bann so akzeptiert und nicht nach dem Virus gesucht..hättest du ja dann nach 24 Stunden dennoch wieder spielen dürfen.


----------



## Prudenceh (5. September 2009)

Darüber habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, da mein einer Acc 24h wegen Keylogger gesperrt war und mein anderer Acc 72h wegen Itemhandel (wurde nämlich gehackt).

Mir war also das Risiko zu groß, den Keylogger nich zu finden. Und ich denke, so geht es eh jedem. Wer einfach die Strafe abwartet und nichts tut (also Keylogger/Virus/Trojaner usw. suchen), ist meiner Ansicht nach nur dumm.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
> ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),



was heisst denn "eigentlich"??

Tatsächlich machen kannst du gar nichts außer in der Hotline und per Webformular argumentieren und betteln.

Rechtliche Schritte sind zwar theoretsich denkbar aber in der Praxis abwegig und unsinnig.


----------



## Prudenceh (5. September 2009)

Wenn Du schreibst, Du hast nix gemacht, stellt sich doch die Frage: wer dann?

Gibt es Freunde / Familie, die Deine Zugangsdaten für WoW kennen? Oder hast Du in den letzten Tagen neue WoW-Addons installiert oder andere Programme auf Deinem PC?


----------



## fredolino (5. September 2009)

Du hast keine chancen mehr ... ich hatte so ein fall auch mal .. auch mein Anwalt hat den nicht wieder bekommen ... 

also  ich wills mal so sagen da muß du dich mit abfinden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (5. September 2009)

Wenn du nichts drauf hattest, außer diesem Adobe Air, was offensichtlich die Ursache des Problems ist, dann ruf bei deinem beim Accountsupport an und sag ihnen, dass du clean bist.

Dann folg den Anweisungen der Mitarbeiter das zu beweisen. Vielleicht gibt es ja ne Möglichkeit, ein Abbild deines Arbeitsplatzes an die zu schicken oder so kp.

Ich hatte noch nie so einen Fall, deswegen kann ich dir da nicht so weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
> ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),
> so nun stand in der mail das der account unter keinen umständen wieder reaktiviert wird...ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....
> weis wer wie ich villeicht doch meinen Account wiederbekomm?
> ...



Das schreibt man so:

Scheiß Cheater

"weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber *eigentlich* nicht getan habe)"
ich darf doch denken was ich will? Ich denke, du hast. Deine Mitcheater meinten, man kann dich nicht aufspüren. Aber die wussten, dass man dann Windows im ..modus starten muss. Erwischt. Eigentlich nicht heisst bei mir IMMER eigentlich doch.
Wenn Warden ein Third Party Programm meldet, dann ist da auch eines. Blizz wird sich da gaaanz sicher nicht auf Experimente einlassen.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (5. September 2009)

willkommen im richtigen Leben, da musste dann auch schonmal Klagen xD


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. September 2009)

Mail hinschreiben...
Und am Rande:
Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sind doch [Beliebiges Schimpfwort einfügen] solltest du deinen acc nicht wiederbekommen...
Einfach Bannen, ohne vorerst mal ingame zu kontaktieren oder zu mailen, ist echt ne unverschähmtheit...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Das schreibt man so:
> 
> ......



gz zum fullquote


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

Blizzard hat Gründe . Schluss aus basta


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Blizzard hat Gründe . Schluss aus basta



Ja, und eine sehr bescheuerte vorgehensweise
"Ich glaub der benutzt irgendwas, aber bannen wir ihn einfach mal permanent"
"Jetzt hat er geschrieben er benutzt Adobe Air Zeugs (oder was auch immer)"
"Egal, lass ma gebannt"
oder was? oO


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ja, und eine sehr bescheuerte vorgehensweise
> "Ich glaub der benutzt irgendwas, aber bannen wir ihn einfach mal permanent"
> "Jetzt hat er geschrieben er benutzt Adobe Air Zeugs (oder was auch immer)"
> "Egal, lass ma gebannt"
> oder was? oO



Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Blizz wird da sicher keine Experimente machen. Wenn Warden etwas findet, das ist da was und fertig. Wird sicher nicht der Einzige sein der Adobe Air benutzt. Wenn dann sollte er im Blizz Technik Forum mal seinen Senf hinterlassen. Diese ganzen "hilfe ich wurde gebannt" Threads, ich spiele seit 06 und hab von niemandem ingame gehört, der "aus versehen" gebannt wurde. Lachhaft. Scheiß Cheater.


----------



## Foozzie (5. September 2009)

mein acc wurde permanent gesperrt weil ich einen levelservice in anspruch genommen haben soll bzw. gold gekauft haben soll.
da ich dergleichen nicht gemacht hatte, habe ich das webformular ausgefüllt und blizz aufgefordert detailiert zu sagen was meine verstöße denn nun sind.
das konnten sie natürlich nicht und 10 tage später war mein acc zum größten teil vollständig wieder da.
die chars waren  da aber die items waren alle im briefkasten. ein paar sind nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
naja was soll´s der acc war wieder frei und das war mir wichtig.

also frag blizz mal welches programm du wann genutzt hast.
wenn sie deinen acc sperren dann müssten sie dir sagen können was du gemacht hast.
welches nicht erlaubte programm lief.
wenn sie das nicht können dürfen sie deinen acc nicht speren siehe ihre eigenen nutzungsbestimmungen.

wenn alles nicht klappt bleibt der klageweg du wirst deinen acc dann wieder bekommen aber das dauert unter umständen jahre und lohnt nicht wirklich. neues spiel kaufen ist da sicher einfacher


----------



## Stormherald (5. September 2009)

nen Kollege wurde schon mal wegen CoD4 ( Call of duty 4 ) gebannt :> gz blizzard naja^^ sollen se halt nit auf pc rumschnüffeln wenn se es nit richtig können ^^


Wie ? er wurde wegen Cod4 gebannt ?

Ja er hat neben WoW, CoD4 gespielt während er am raiden war ( wenn raidpause war ^^)


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2009)

Stormherald schrieb:


> Ja er hat neben WoW, CoD4 gespielt während er am raiden war ( wenn raidpause war ^^)


Klar und deshalb wurde er gebannt.
Wem willst Du hier eigentlich was erzählen?!
....

Ich finde es schon etwas bedenklich, wie Blizzard auf den PCs rumschnüffelt - gleicht auch dem Kriminellen.
Allerdings scheint nur abundzu was bei den Leuten gefunden zu werden.
Sonst wären ja über 12 Mio gebannt.

Abundzu können Programme durch ihre Signaturen auch aussehen, wie Schädlinge oder Unerwünschtes.
Doch müssen sie es nicht unbedingt sein.

Daher würe ich Blizzard auffordern, die gefundenen Sachen anzugeben.
Nur hier kann man sich momentan kein richtiges Bild machen - alles zu einseitig.
Klar, daß jeder erstmal abstreitet, irgend etwas Verbotenes benutzt zu haben ...

Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit WoW seit über 3,5 Jahren.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> gz zum fullquote



danke. Ich wollte eigentlich nochmal fullquoten aber meine Chefin kam grad um die Ecke.


----------



## SireS (5. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
> ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),
> so nun stand in der mail das der account unter keinen umständen wieder reaktiviert wird...ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....
> weis wer wie ich villeicht doch meinen Account wiederbekomm?
> ...



Klar bist Du unschuldig. Die haben Dich völlig willkürlich gebannt!

P.S.: Ich nehme mir für jeden Bot den ich sehe Zeit für das entsprechende Ticket  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

Dem nächsten der hier die ganze Textseite nochmal quotet hau ich eine rein. 

@Topic: TE du hast ganz schlechte Karten, egal ob schuldig oder nicht. Blizzard ist bei sowas extrem stur und unfair, sie werden dir noch nicht einmal sagen WAS sie gefunden haben wollen.


----------



## Lanatir (5. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Klar bist Du unschuldig. Die haben Dich völlig willkürlich gebannt!
> 
> P.S.: Ich nehme mir für jeden Bot den ich sehe Zeit für das entsprechende Ticket
> 
> ...


Ich hab für Bots sogar mittlerweile ein textmakro wo ich nur noch einfügen muss wer wann wo bottet. mir gings auf den nerv das jedesmal neu tippen zu müssen


----------



## Gulwar (5. September 2009)

Ich habe hier im Forum soviele Unschuldsbeteuerungen gelesen, das ich auch deine net so recht glauben mag. Schuld hast du auf jeden Fall, denn DU alleine bist für die Sicherheit deines Computers und deiner Accountdaten verantwortlich. Blizzard sperrt nicht leichtfertig, irgendetwas wird da also schon gewesen sein.
Sollte ein Dritter an deinem Computer gewesen sein - Pech für dich.
Rein theoretisch könntest du gegen die Entscheidung klagen, aber das ist kostenintensiv und völlig sinnlos.
Da bleibt nur die Lehren daraus zu ziehen, Computer absichern, nicht jedes unnötige Programm runterladen, Dritten gegenüber (auch deiner Familie ) vorsichtig zu sein und ein neues Spiel zu kaufen oder aufhören.


----------



## Dabow (5. September 2009)

Per Webformular mit Blizzard in Kontakt treten
Telefonisch mit Blizzard in Kontakt treten

Warten und Zeit mitbringen. Blizzard lässt sich bei solchen Angelegenheiten immer recht viel Zeit
Anscheinend ist die Reiche Firma, ein wenig unterbesetzt *zwinker*


----------



## Owedry (5. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
> ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),
> so nun stand in der mail das der account unter keinen umständen wieder reaktiviert wird...ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....
> weis wer wie ich villeicht doch meinen Account wiederbekomm?
> ...



Da wirst du nichts machen können.


----------



## Zurrak (5. September 2009)

Man muss schon selber wissen ob man es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, einen auf Unschuldig zu machen oder ob man aus Unwissenheit gehandelt hat und ausversehen etwas falsch gemacht hat. Kann ja sein das das Addon, wo man 500% DMG macht ganz unschuldig aussah.
Natürlich ist es auch möglich, das es tatsächlich ein Programm war, welches rein gar nichts mit WoW zu tun hat aber das lässt sich ja dann klären. 
Lieber TE, pack dir mal an die Nase und überleg dir ob du eine weiße Weste hast und wenn ja, dann schreib Blizzard oder ruf an und alles wird sich klären.


----------



## DreiHaare (5. September 2009)

Völliger Schwachsinn, klagen zu wollen.
Blizzard, wie jeder andere Betreiber von Onlinespielen, räumt sich explizit das Recht ein jederzeit jeden einzelnen Spieler sperren zu können oder die Server zu warten oder runter zu fahren, wann immer sie wollen. Das steht auch in den ständig von euch akzeptierten Nutzungsbedingungen. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit mit eurer monatlichen Gebühr auf den Servern zu spielen, doch ihr habt nicht das Recht jederzeit darauf zugreifen zu können. Das sind himmelweite Unterschiede.
Und jetzt mal ehrlich...wer gecheatet haben soll und deswegen gebannt wird, der hat auch gecheatet. Entweder der Account-Ersteller oder aber der Account-Nutzer, der sich mit Hilfe eines Trojaners Zugriff auf den Account verschafft hat oder dem Zugriff vom Account-Ersteller gewährt wurde.


----------



## Hordhaza (5. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ja, und eine sehr bescheuerte vorgehensweise
> "Ich glaub der benutzt irgendwas, aber bannen wir ihn einfach mal permanent"
> "Jetzt hat er geschrieben er benutzt Adobe Air Zeugs (oder was auch immer)"
> "Egal, lass ma gebannt"
> oder was? oO




Hm.
Erscheint mir logisch
Vermutlich 100 Vollzeitkräfte,
die willkürlich Charaktere zum Bannen per Würfel auswählen.

Sehr löblich von Blizzard,
so sind es 100 Leute weniger, die ihre Weltherrschaftsgelüste an der freien Welt ausleben.

Ja, und ausserdem hat Blizzard das Lindberg-Baby entführt, 
verkauft auf Schulhöfen Drogen
initiierte den Krieg in Afghanistan
und.... ach, von Roswell will ich gar nicht erst anfangen!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. September 2009)

Einfach mal ne Mail schicken 

hast du zufällig ne Testversion von Win7 soll auch Probleme machen


----------



## boonfish (5. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Mail hinschreiben...
> Und am Rande:
> Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sind doch [Beliebiges Schimpfwort einfügen] solltest du deinen acc nicht wiederbekommen...
> Einfach Bannen, ohne vorerst mal ingame zu kontaktieren oder zu mailen, ist echt ne unverschähmtheit...



Das ist keine Unverschämtheit. Diese Vogehensweise hast auch du beim abschließen der Nutzungsbedinungen akzeptiert. Also braucht man sich da auch nicht beschweren. 
Blizzard fährt gegen Cheater allgemein auf der Null-Toleranz-Schiene, und das ist grundsätzlich auch gut so. Wer erwischt wird ist sofort und ohne Disskusion weg von den Servern. Dass es durchaus auch Unschuldige treffen könnte will ich nicht bestreiten, aber Blizzard hat keine Wahl, auch diese werden wohl ihren Account nicht wiederbekommen können, denn Account weg = Account weg! Und genau dieser Sachverhalt soll damit klar gestellt werden als Warnung an alle die sich vllt zukünftig mit solchen Programmen anfreunden wollen. 
Denn wenn es einem "Unschuldigen" irgendwie durch betteln und klagen gelingen sollte den Account wiederzubekommen, warum sollte es dann nicht auch ein ausgefuchster "Schuldiger" schaffen? Damit dieser Gedanke garnicht erst aufkommt hat Blizzard eben keine andere Wahl als ihren Urteilssprüchen treu zubleiben. So verschafft man sich Respekt und ohne diesen Respekt würde auf den Servern schnell das Chaos ausbrechen.


----------



## Fr34z0r (5. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne Mail schicken
> 
> hast du zufällig ne Testversion von Win7 soll auch Probleme machen



ich hab auch die Beta von Win 7 und bisher keine probleme mit Bans oder ähnliches gehabt


----------



## Glohin (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen
@TE,was meinst Du mit "(was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe)"?
Entweder hast Du ein Dritt-Programm benutzt oder nicht.
Und so wie ich das sehe hast Du eins benutzt und damit klar gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen,die Du selbst axzeptiert hast bei der Anmeldung.
Menschendskinder,lest Euch verdammt nochmal die Nutzungsbestimmungen durch und jammerd nachher nicht herum,wenn Ihr einen Bann bekommt,nur
weil Ihr,tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt sage,zu doof seid alles durchzulesen.
Und im übrigen sind diese Bestimmungen nicht aus Jux und Dollerei aufgestellt worden,sondern um einen sauberen und reibungslosen Ablauf dieses Spiels
für alle Spieler(mitlerweile 12 Millionen?) zu garantieren und jeder hat sich daran zu halten,der dies axzeptiert hat bei der Accounterstellung.
Und Cheater find ich höchstpersöhnlich zum Kotzen,ebenso alle die Gold kaufen oder sich durchleveln lassen von Dritten.
Ihr habt die Nutzungsbestimmungen verletzt,wenn Ihr Euch auf so etwas einlasst,und Bestrafungen wie Accountbann find ich richtig,Punkt.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Vicell (5. September 2009)

Wenn Blizz sagt du hast es gemacht stimmts wohl in irgendeiner weise.
Die werden sich doch nich aus Spaß ihre eigenen Kunden wegekeln, oder?

Vllt wurde der Acc gehackt ohne dein Wissen und dann gefarmt mit Hacks?
Entweder sowas, oder du hast es selbste gemacht..


----------



## Skyler93 (5. September 2009)

Leiderweise hat Glohin recht
aber das passiert manchmal kann auch sein das es ein Fehler von blizzard war, ihr müsst ihn nicht gleich als cheater abstempeln
(Wenn er gecheatet hat hoffe ich er kriegt sein ACC nimma)
Trotzdem wir sollen konstruktives sagen, und ihn versuchen zu helfen oder garnix sagen xD
also würd dir wie alle andern hier vorschlagen da am Montag auf jeden fall anzurufen und ja nicht in Panik zu sein^^
und naja schmeiß Betriebssystem neu drauf hmm wenns nicht klappt neuen ACC oder WoW lassen^^
Blizz macht halt auch fehler.
Ein Kumpel von mir wurde der ACC für 24 h Gebannt weil er ein Hacktool draufhatte das war aber nur ein Virus hat sich zum glück Festgestellt
Naja er hat sein ACC wieder, er hat diese Kopie dingens gemacht denen geschickt danach hat er vista neuinstalliert und hatte sein ACC wieder


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unverschämtheit. Diese Vogehensweise hast auch du beim abschließen der Nutzungsbedinungen akzeptiert. Also braucht man sich da auch nicht beschweren.
> Blizzard fährt gegen Cheater allgemein auf der Null-Toleranz-Schiene, und das ist grundsätzlich auch gut so. Wer erwischt wird ist sofort und ohne Disskusion weg von den Servern. Dass es durchaus auch Unschuldige treffen könnte will ich nicht bestreiten, aber Blizzard hat keine Wahl, auch diese werden wohl ihren Account nicht wiederbekommen können, denn Account weg = Account weg! Und genau dieser Sachverhalt soll damit klar gestellt werden als Warnung an alle die sich vllt zukünftig mit solchen Programmen anfreunden wollen.
> Denn wenn es einem "Unschuldigen" irgendwie durch betteln und klagen gelingen sollte den Account wiederzubekommen, warum sollte es dann nicht auch ein ausgefuchster "Schuldiger" schaffen? Damit dieser Gedanke garnicht erst aufkommt hat Blizzard eben keine andere Wahl als ihren Urteilssprüchen treu zubleiben. So verschafft man sich Respekt und ohne diesen Respekt würde auf den Servern schnell das Chaos ausbrechen.



ich hab sowas akzeptiert? oO
gut dass ichs nicht mehr zock...
und "respekt" bau ich nicht durch sowas aus, nein, viel mehr verachtung^^


----------



## Garkeiner (5. September 2009)

Die Erfahrungen die ich im Freundeskreis die auch spielen gemacht habe ist: Vergiß deine ACC, kauf dir neu oder hör auf. Sagten ja auch schon einige.

Ich bin ein Verfechter der Null Toleranz Schiene. Gegenüber Cheatern, Chinakunden und  Fremdlelvlern. Und zwar nicht weil es unfair gegenübern andern Spielern ist (wobei das durchaus mithinzukommt), sondern weil diese Bremsbirnen MIR den Spielspaß versauen! Sie bringen Serverunstabilität...versauen die Preise im AH (nein, ich sehe es WoW nicht als Wirtschaftssimulation...zumindest nicht nur^^) etc.

Man geht mit Blizzard einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag ein. Wenn eine der beiden Seiten sich nicht an den Vertrag hällt hat die andere Partei wiederum die Möglichkeit zu reagieren...oder zu sanktionieren.
In deinem Fall: ACC weg. Wenn es dir durch Dummheit oder Bosheit eines anderen passiert ist, tust du mir leid. Wenn du es wissentlich gemacht hast: Recht so.


My 5 Pence


----------



## Savo3 (5. September 2009)

ja mir auch passiert
Mein Account wird gebannt wegen third dings programm
Ich schrieb blizzard das ich zu der zeit nich Online war und das jemand in meinen Account drin war . Weil zu der Zeit Habe ich bei einen Kumpel Geschlafen.
dann hab ich blizarrd 2 emails geschrieben das ich nichts gemacht habe und dann sagen die : Tut uns sehr leid aber wir können keinen Fehler unserseits festellen und eine reaktiewirung des accounts ist daher keine option.
Ich spiel schon verdammt lange wow hab 2 80 und werd wegen irgendwas gebannt wo ich nichteinmal was gemacht habe.
dann hab ich ne mail zurück geschrieben das sie mich am arsch lecken können und gut ich zock jetz War xD


----------



## nekori (5. September 2009)

haha, das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht das blizzard dich ausversehen fälschlicherweise permanent banned.


denke mal du weißt warum du gebannt bist.


----------



## Savo3 (5. September 2009)

Wie ich geschrieben habe war jemand in meinen Account und ich weis nicht was er gemacht hat weil blizzard nur standart emails sendet die nichtmal auf ein problem richtig eingehen.
als ich von meinen freund nachhause kam war ne email in meinen postfach in der stand das ich third bla bla programme benutz habe.


----------



## madmurdock (5. September 2009)

Tja, trifft leider auch die falschen... Wenn ich sehe wie viele Lvl 55-60 Jägerbots wochenlang in Azshara einem den Drachen wegfarmen oder Lvl 8 Bergbauer in TW per "Durch die Luftflieg" - Hack fröhlich Titan farmen um es dann im AH zu verramschen und die Preise zu drücken...

Naja, gl beim Wiederbeschaffen des Accounts. Bald muss man also n Extra Rechner für Wow haben, nur damit man sich sicher sein kann, nicht doch irgendwas einzufangen...


----------



## argentix (5. September 2009)

Nun ja, als ich heute morgen mein Wow öffnen wollte, hatte ich auch die Nachricht, mein Account sei gesperrt worden.
Der Versuch, meine Daten bei Blizzard einzusehen, endete ebenfalls mit der Mitteilung, der Acc sei permanent gesperrt, eine mail sei mir zugesandt worden.
Nur: ich habe weder eine mail erhalten noch irgendein Programm parallel laufen lassen, das in irgendeiner Weise mit Wow zu tun haben könnte.
Ich spiele auf meinem PC meist parallel WOW und Second live, da ich im 2ten Spiel einige Geschäfte laufen habe und ich so immer wieder mal rüberspringen kann, um Nachrichten abzufragen oder
Fragen zu beantworten.
Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass es Banns gibt, die nichts mit Drittprogrammen zu tun haben(jedenfalls keine, die Wow direkt betreffen)
Ich werde mich am Montag wohl auch erstmal mit Blizzard auseinandersetzen müssen.
Eine Mail habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht erhalten und der Bann wurde mir heute morgen um 8.30 Uhr mitgeteilt


----------



## Hordhaza (5. September 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe war jemand in meinen Account und ich weis nicht was er gemacht hat weil blizzard nur standart emails sendet die nichtmal auf ein problem richtig eingehen.
> als ich von meinen freund nachhause kam war ne email in meinen postfach in der stand das ich third bla bla programme benutz habe.



Beim Starten von WoW gibts immer so Hinweise.
zB
"Ihr könnt Essen und Trinken gleichzeitig".

Oder auch
"Den Account mit anderen Teilen ist immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko.".


----------



## Malorus (5. September 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, und ausserdem hat Blizzard das Lindberg-Baby entführt,
> verkauft auf Schulhöfen Drogen
> initiierte den Krieg in Afghanistan
> und.... ach, von Roswell will ich gar nicht erst anfangen!



du hast kennedy vergessen, der wurde auch von blizzard ermordet.
der 11. september war geht auch auf blizzards konto, die haben ihre windreiter losgeschickt um terror und verderben zu verbreiten , haben jedoch dass navi der viecher falsch eingestellt.
kreuzzüge...---> blizzard
trojanischer krieg----> blizzard 
adolf hitler ---> ex blizzard lead game designer

blizzard bannt alles und jeden willkürlich ob hacks, bots oder nicht, da sie kein interesse an zahlender kundschaft haben und möglichst viele menschen verschrecken wollen...

jetzt mal ohne ironie. blizzard hat etwas auf deinem pc gefunden und dich deswegen gebannt. auch ihr warden ist nicht perfekt, wenn du nichts böses getan hast, kontaktiere sie und sie werden dir behiflich sein. und alle die sagen , dass sie nie was getan haben und trotz beschwerde gebannt blieben , haben mit 99.99% wahrscheinlichkeit doch nicht ganz ehrlich gespielt.

montags anrufen oder webformular wurde alles schon genannt, also probiers aus, doch wenn du doch etwas getan hast, mach dir erst gar nicht die mühe blizz zu kontaktieren.
blizzard is watching you!

peace unso


----------



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Also ich bedanke mich mal für all die antworten , also ich habe nie irgendwelche bot ect verwendet!
Und ich hab das neue Windows 7, obs daran liegt? Ich hab jetzt auch ein ticket geschrieben, und montag werd ich mal anrufen, mal schaun was rauskommt, aber wie ich gesehn hab hab ich kaum eine chance.... ich zock wow seid release und wurde nur einmal gebannt und das warn 3 std ban ka wegen was.....

Danke!

Mfg


----------



## Teradas (5. September 2009)

fredolino schrieb:


> Du hast keine chancen mehr ... ich hatte so ein fall auch mal .. auch mein Anwalt hat den nicht wieder bekommen ...
> 
> also  ich wills mal so sagen da muß du dich mit abfinden
> 
> ...


Wegen nem WoW-Account zum Anwalt gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
Am besten rufst du an,sagst,dass da nichts war.
Mach dir aber nicht zu große hoffnungen.


----------



## Allysekos (5. September 2009)

Hmm,eigentlich musst du rausfinden, warum genau die das gemacht haben.
Dann musst du gegenteil beweisen.
Vlt bekommst noch Entschädigung


----------



## Phil200sex (5. September 2009)

Entschädigung? In welcher Form?


----------



## Snake_Eater (5. September 2009)

Und Morgen ist Ostern !! Immer diese Leute mein ACC wurde gesperrt/gebannt dabei habe ich nixx gemacht, wers glaubt .....!
Blizz wird schon ein Grund haben das die dich Bannen, die Bannen Leute net einfach so ! Ich tippe du hast vlt ein Programm benutzt und verschweigst es der Community, damit du net als blöder dastehst!

Wenn es sich um ein irrtum handelt, was ich kaum glaube kannst ja mal bei Blizz anrufen und hier berichten was die so tolles sagen !


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. September 2009)

Betreibst du evtl. Modelediting? Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal deine Anti-Viren-Programme checken, ob dort alles in Ordnung ist. Vielleicht hat sie durch irgendetwas das Spielerlebnis verändert bzw. beeinträchtigt.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall raten, deine momentane Festplatte komplett zu löschen, um sicherzugehen, dass dir dein Account ein zweites Mal gebannt wird.


----------



## theduke666 (5. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> Und Morgen ist Ostern !! Immer diese Leute mein ACC wurde gesperrt/gebannt dabei habe ich nixx gemacht, wers glaubt .....!
> ... Ich tippe du hast vlt ein Programm benutzt und verschweigst es der Community...


Und ich tippe, Du hast den thread nicht gelesen.


@Weissnichtmehrwer:
Windows 7 hat KEINE Probleme mit WoW, und WoW hat KEINE Probleme mit Windows 7.
Lasst mal die Märchen weg.


----------



## joblack (5. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hilft das wirklich was?
> Find das ein bisschen heftig....



Ich glaube nicht das das verhältnismässig ist. Die AGBs die du abknickst sind schon sehr heftig - das Du da nicht auch noch Deine Oma verpfändest wundert mich.

Immerhin ist Dein Charakter Dein Eigentum und die enteignen Dich ohne Rechtsgrundlage.


----------



## Holoas (5. September 2009)

Geh dahin wo dein telefon liegt, nimm es und ruf den Support an und sage ihnen das es sich um ein totales missverständniss handelt! 
Tut mir leid für dich damit ist dein Wochenende wohl gelaufen :O


----------



## Glohin (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen
@joblack,da muß ich Dich enttäuschen.
Der,oder die erstellten Charakter und alles erworbene,Rüstungsteile sowie Gold sind ausschließlich Eigentum der Blizzard Corp..
Lies bitte mal die AGB und die Nutzungsbestimmungen genau durch.
Du hast ebenso keinerlei Recht auf irgendeine Entschädigung.
Der TE kann zwar versuchen sein Recht mit einem Anwalt durchzuboxen,aber an seiner Stelle würde ich mir erst mal eine Rechtsauskunft einholen,
wenn er eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat,vorrausgesetzt diese ist mindestens drei Monate am laufen,hat er Anspruch auf eine Auskunft im Jahr.
Wichtig ist bei einem Fachanwalt diese Auskunft einholen.
Versuchen kann er es ja mal,aber ich sehe da schwarz.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es zwei Fälle,wo es genau so ablief,no Chance!
Blizzard ist da unnachgiebig.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Malorus (5. September 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall raten, deine momentane Festplatte komplett zu löschen, um sicherzugehen, dass dir dein Account ein zweites Mal gebannt wird.



also hier musst ich schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fällt mir auch nur das wort fail ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joblack (17. September 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> @joblack,da muß ich Dich enttäuschen.
> Der,oder die erstellten Charakter und alles erworbene,Rüstungsteile sowie Gold sind ausschließlich Eigentum der Blizzard Corp..
> Lies bitte mal die AGB und die Nutzungsbestimmungen genau durch.
> ...



Hmmm - da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass diese AGBs so rechtlich gültig sein können ...


----------



## Turican (17. September 2009)

niemand wird zu unrecht gebannt.
Es wurde Software entdeckt mit der du gecheatet hast,viel Spaß beim neuleveln und lern was draus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (17. September 2009)

> ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....



Und ich hab Kennedy erschossen, das mein ich auch ernst. War nicht so einfach, das bewegliche Ziel mit einer alten Italienischen Flinte.


----------



## Testare (17. September 2009)

Das EINZIGE was man einklagen kann (unabhängig von den AG nach deutschem Recht ist eine Erstattung der noch ausstehenden Spielzeit. 
Gibt schon einige Urteile in der Art, schon seit UO und Browsergames, die ja dem gleichen Prinzip folgen. Du mietest den Account, die Spielzeit - wenn es Blizz in den Sinn kommt Dich auszusperren, vielleicht sogar weil grad draussen gutes Wetter ist, dann haben sie das Recht dazu. Das nennt man auch Hausrecht. Dafür braucht es nichtmal AGBs.
Prinzipiell, ohne mit Paragraphen zu werfen, ist es so wie in der Disco: Selbst wenn Du drin bist und nichts falsches machst - wenn der Securitytyp (und sei es weil er grad bei nem Mädel abgeblitzt ist und seinen Frust an irgendwem auslassen will) Dir sagt "Raus", dann ist er im Recht. 
Haben wir bei Gameforge öfters gehabt dass User bei Galaywars, OGame usw gesperrt wurden und meinten, sie müssten irgendwas einklagen - keine Chance, lediglich ausstehende Guthaben in evtl. Premiumdiensten müssen zurückgezahlt werden solange man nicht nachweisen kann was der Kunde getan hat - und da reicht die Aussage "Drittsoftware" erstmal völlig aus.


----------



## Farodien (17. September 2009)

joblack schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Dein Charakter Dein Eigentum und die enteignen Dich ohne Rechtsgrundlage.



Blödsinn in keinem MMOG gehört dein Charakter dir, die können damit machen was sie wollen, deshalb ist es auch denen überlassen ob sie dir einen Char wieder herstellen wenn den mal versehentlich gelöscht hast! Das einzige worauf du ein Recht hast ist das die Server on sind wenn du Bezahlt hast und selbst dann hast du irgendwo den Prozentsatz zugestanden wodurch die Server down sind z.B. Wartung, Technische Probleme etc.

Ich schliesse mich einigen an und denke das dein Bann schon gerechtfertig sein wird egal ob bewusst oder durch addons etc., die Überprüfungen dauern recht lange und werden natürlich mehrfach bestätigt. Was heisst wenn mal mit einem Bot Programm rumspielst wirst nicht gleich gebannt, spielst aber über tage oder mehrer Stunden am Tag weils ja so easy ist und das Gold nur so fliest, dann ....pech gehabt.

Ich selber finde es gut das solche Massnahmen durchgeführt werden und konsequent bestraft werden, das Fehler unterlaufen und ggf. mal fälschlicherweise gebannt wird will ich nicht ausschliessen, das passiert sogar der Justiz. 

In diesem Sinne....

jetzt kannst deine Freizeit sinnvoll nutzen, hat doch auch was!


----------



## Orgoron (17. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das läuft so: Bei Blizz blinkt ein Lämpchen auf Spieler XY hat Cheat XYZ drauf, dann sitzt da einer und wenn der gute Online geht schaut der mal was der Spieler da so treibt.

Ich glaube nicht das Blizz zahlende Kunden einfach so bannt und als alter CS Zocker sage  ich es gibt nixx schlimmeres als Cheats in einem Spiel, wenn man nie weiss is der Typ gut oder cheatet der jetzt das

kann die Atmosphäre schon ganz schön vergiften.


----------



## Florian1708 (17. September 2009)

Schonmal die AGB von WoW gelesen nach dem Patchen? Da steht außdrücklich drinnen das Blizzard immer und auch ohne begründung bannen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (17. September 2009)

Florian1708 schrieb:


> Schonmal die AGB von WoW gelesen nach dem Patchen? Da steht außdrücklich drinnen das Blizzard immer und auch ohne begründung bannen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich können sie - Hausrecht halt.
Man MIETET den Zugang zu WoW und die Rechte am Char, und wie bei jeder Mietsache kann man als Vermieter dem Mietenden jederzeit alles entziehen - Vertragsfrage ist di nach Kündigungfristen, und die sind in den AGBs rechtlich nicht anfechtbar: Jederzeit


----------



## Milkoh (17. September 2009)

Ich finde ja eines an solchen Threads immer sehr erheiternd: 

Da kommt jemand weint laut über die böse böse Welt die auch so ungerecht zu ihm ist. Das geht dann über ein paar Seiten (meistens wird er dann zu recht ausgelacht), aber dazwischen tauchen immer ein paar Harmoniebärchen auf, die gleich in das MIMIMI einstimmen, nebenbei aber auch ein paar Tips geben (einige wenige sind sogar brauchbar) 

Was man aber nie hört: Wie ist die Geschichte denn nun ausgegangen? Hat der TE mit Blizzard telefoniert und mit welchem Ergebnis? Tauchte da doch auf einmal etwas auf was nicht so astrein war? 

Schön sind aber auch immer diese Vermutungen über irgendwelche Software (Adobe, CoD) die angeblich nicht korrekt erkannt wird. Leute, Leute glaubt ihr den misst den ehrlich selber? 

Blizzard wird in Minuten solche Dinge fixen, sobald sie bekannt sind. Stellt euch nur mal vor, Warden würde bei Word oder dem IE anspringen? Solche Skandälchen mögen für die Presse prima sein, Blizzard wird es wohl eher als GAU empfinden. 

Ich glaube einfach der TE hat irgendwas gemacht. Irgendwas was eben nicht erlaubt war. Vielleicht ist er auch im Spiel schon mehrfach aufgefallen (soll es ja geben). 

Milkoh


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Kenne ein paar die auch die E-Mail bekommen haben, aber alle haben ihren Acc wieder. Begründung: Sie wurden gehackt und waren es nicht selbst, Blizzard kann das anhand der IP Adresse sehen. Es ist zwar nicht verboten von anderen Rechnern zu zocken aber wenn du versichern kannst das du zu der Zeit auf der Arbeit/Schule warst als das passiert ist, hast du gute chancen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (17. September 2009)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Ich finde ja eines an solchen Threads immer sehr erheiternd:
> 
> ..............Was man aber nie hört: Wie ist die Geschichte denn nun ausgegangen? Hat der TE mit Blizzard telefoniert und mit welchem Ergebnis? ...........
> 
> ...




Jo das find ich auch immer klasse. Was soll ich tun und wie mach ichs nun? Die Leute zerbrechen sich den Kopf aber vom TE ist nix mehr zu hören. Das nennt man Perlen vor die Säue werfen.

Und nochmal: Niemand wird fälschlicherweise gebannt. Da bin ich mir absolut sicher.


----------



## Arahan20 (17. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Jo das find ich auch immer klasse. Was soll ich tun und wie mach ichs nun? Die Leute zerbrechen sich den Kopf aber vom TE ist nix mehr zu hören. Das nennt man Perlen vor die Säue werfen.
> 
> Und nochmal: Niemand wird fälschlicherweise gebannt. Da bin ich mir absolut sicher.



jop sehe ich auch so und dazu kommt noch das man sich über seinen namen Phil200sex Gedanken machen sollte..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (17. September 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Und ich hab Kennedy erschossen, das mein ich auch ernst. War nicht so einfach, das bewegliche Ziel mit einer alten Italienischen Flinte.



Uncool, mann...

Allgemein hab ich so langsam durch die Leute, die gleich mit Anwalt ankommen, die Vermutung, das bald eine eigene Juristik-Abteilung in allen Gerichten mit dem Schwerpunkt WoW-Klagen eingerichtet wird, nur um ihnen dann zu sagen, das Blizzard's Handlungen ihren AGB's zufolge legitim sind. Geld würde man natürlich machen~


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> [Fullquote]



Richtig so Blizz, hf in RL BOT/HACKERBOY. Es wurde überprüft und festgestellt also selber schuld. Gut einer weniger der Erze unterm Boden farmt oder dessen Char grindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekim (17. September 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Dem nächsten der hier die ganze Textseite nochmal quotet hau ich eine rein.
> 
> lol


----------



## Nimophelio (17. September 2009)

Hast du ne G15? Oder andere Tatstaturen mit Makro System? Wenn ja DAS sind Third Party Programme die verboten sind.
Ausserdem kannst du dagegen nichts tun wenn du die Eula nich liest. ALLE Accounts,Charaktere und sonstige Sachen sind Eigentum von Blizzard.


----------



## Volun (17. September 2009)

lustig, wie manche hier von Anwalt und Klagen etc. sprechen.

Als wenn es nicht andere Probleme gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du: Herr Anwalt, Blizzard hat mein Account gebannt, obwohl ich mir nichts zu schulden kommen lassen habe.
Anwalt: LOL, kkthxbye


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. September 2009)

Mich würde ja zu gerne mal interessieren, wie der Fall denn inzwischen ausgegangen ist.
Der Thread wurde vor über 1 1/2 Wochen erstellt und vom TE hat man bisher noch NIX gehört. In über 1 1/2 Wochen sollte man doch eigentlich mal die Zeit gefunden haben, bei Blizz anzurufen. Ein wenig bizarr ist das ganze ja schon ^^ .


----------



## Angord (17. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Hast du ne G15? Oder andere Tatstaturen mit Makro System? Wenn ja DAS sind Third Party Programme die verboten sind.
> Ausserdem kannst du dagegen nichts tun wenn du die Eula nich liest. ALLE Accounts,Charaktere und sonstige Sachen sind Eigentum von Blizzard.



Was ist denn an einer G15 verboten? Ob ich mir ein Makro jetzt auf eine G-Taste oder auf 1,2,3,4,5... lege, ich muss ja noch immer drauf klicken damit es läuft.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Hast du ne G15? Oder andere Tatstaturen mit Makro System? Wenn ja DAS sind Third Party Programme die verboten sind.
> Ausserdem kannst du dagegen nichts tun wenn du die Eula nich liest. ALLE Accounts,Charaktere und sonstige Sachen sind Eigentum von Blizzard.



OMG die G15 wird von WoW selbst unterstützt, 

Muss ich jetzt aufpassen wegen meinem Windows? Es ist ja auch ein drittanbieter Programm und nicht von Blizzard und man kann da auch noch dinge beinflussen die WoW betreffen!!! 
*ironie off*

man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Panikmache


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Mich würde ja zu gerne mal interessieren, wie der Fall denn inzwischen ausgegangen ist.
> Der Thread wurde vor über 1 1/2 Wochen erstellt und vom TE hat man bisher noch NIX gehört. In über 1 1/2 Wochen sollte man doch eigentlich mal die Zeit gefunden haben, bei Blizz anzurufen. Ein wenig bizarr ist das ganze ja schon ^^ .





Zu 99,9999999% kannst du davon ausgehen, das der TE ein BOT drauf hatte und eben erwischt worden ist.
Selbst, wenn er es nur mal kurz Testen wollte. Oder warum sind das nur Einzelfälle immer?
Ich z.B. kenne niemanden, der fälschlicherweise geabnnt worden ist, weil i.d.R. immer ein trifftiger Grund vorliegt.
Es gibt hier im Forum soviele Thread dazu und immer war der Thread Ersteller ein Boter, wie sich hinterher herausgestellt hat.


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> OMG die G15 wird von WoW selbst unterstützt,
> 
> Muss ich jetzt aufpassen wegen meinem Windows? Es ist ja auch ein drittanbieter Programm und nicht von Blizzard und man kann da auch noch dinge beinflussen die WoW betreffen!!!
> *ironie off*
> ...



Vorsicht mit G15, stimmt die Tastur wird soweit unterstützt, allerdings sind mit dieser Tastatur Markros möglich die verboten sind. Sollte sowas vorkommen kann es auch ein Ende haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (17. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit G15, stimmt die Tastur wird soweit unterstützt, allerdings sind mit dieser Tastatur Markros möglich die verboten sind. Sollte sowas vorkommen kann es auch ein Ende haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


This. Aber erstmal mich flamen, oder?


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Das einzige was verbotener weise möglich ist mit der G15 ist online bleiben mit einer endlosschleife und da wird man auch noch drauf hingewiesen. Wer sich auch mal dinge durchliest ist im vorteil. Wie z.B. Im BG nicht automatisch afk gehen aber selbst wenn ich von hand alle 30 kurz ne Pfeiltaste drücke ist auch verboten. Und Blizzard kann nicht nachvollziehen obe ich von Hand drücke oder mit einer Macrotaste.
Es ist nur nicht gern gesehen sowas einzusetzen aber eine Accsperre bekommt man dafür nicht nur einen Zeitlichen bann.


----------



## arclight.kes (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Und Blizzard kann nicht nachvollziehen obe ich von Hand drücke oder mit einer Macrotaste.


Nich? Ich glaub du bist fehlinformiert! Wo ist die schwierigkeit für warden, sich vor den windoof dispatcher zu stellen, und messages sogar ganz queues abzufangen und zu überprüfen?


----------



## Sulli (17. September 2009)

Ach leute .. bei Blizz war es schon immer so das zwar zu 99,9% die richtigen gebannt werden aber eben auch 0,1% Unschuldige ... In dem Moment wo man Addons von Drittanbietern am laufen hat oder irgendwelche Programme auf den Comp. hat ausser das BS und WoW läuft man bei Blizz gefahr einen perm bann zu bekommen .. war schon zu Dia Zeiten so .  Jahrelang durfte man 2 oder mehrmals  Dia2 auf einen Com. haben durch einer Auswechsulung von einer datai die auch auf einer Halb  Offi. Seite von Dia2 bekommen konnte .. und von einem Tag auf den anderen war das verboten . Das ist eben Blizz . so sind sie eben und so werden sie immer sein . Es wird sich keiner sicher sein können das er nicht auch mal nen perm Bann bekommt , aus was fürn Grund auch immer .. Blizz hat eh immer recht.


----------



## FrAkE (17. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,
> ich habe ein Problem, mein account wurde heute gebannt weil ich ein "Third irgendwas" Programm benutzt hab (was ich aber eigentlich nicht getan habe),
> so nun stand in der mail das der account unter keinen umständen wieder reaktiviert wird...ich bin unschuldig und das meine ich ernst....
> weis wer wie ich villeicht doch meinen Account wiederbekomm?
> ...




Tja benutzt kein WoW Glider  dan passt das auch net ;D

nein da hilft nix wen du da anrufst wirst du einfach nur auf den online support hin gewissen und ne klage?
ist eh sinnlos da Blizzard alles protokoliiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da sie der Besitzer den Spiels WoW sind dürfen sie auch jemanden Bannen auf verdacht usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daher PP spiel neu kaufen oder auf RoM Aion oder einfach raus gehen schwimmen umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (17. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Hast du ne G15? Oder andere Tatstaturen mit Makro System? Wenn ja DAS sind Third Party Programme die verboten sind.


ebend nicht!


----------



## Belphega (17. September 2009)

Die ganzen Makro-Maus-Belegungen hat Blizzard mit dem Global Cooldown umgangen.
Wegen so ner Maus kann man jemanden nicht wirklich permanent sperren.

Was absolut verboten ist, sind Addons die etwas Spieltechnisches umschreiben.
Ich hatte zu Classic-Zeiten ein Addon drauf, dass ich meinen Taurendruiden als grüne Nachtelfkatze gesehn hab. Für alle anderen war ich nachwievor ein Löwe - aber auf meinem Rechner war er eine grüne Katze. Und der bär ein Panda :}

Naja, auf alle Fälle hat irgendjemand mal gesagt dass es verboten ist.
Ich hab nen GM gefragt - er hat "ja" gesagt, er hat mich gebeten es zu löchen, ansonsten führt es zu einer Verwarnung und bei weiterer nicht-Beachtung zur Sperre des Accounts.

.. da muss normal schon mehr passiern. Vllt hatte der TE ein Botsystem am laufen?


----------



## Gnorfal (17. September 2009)

> ZITAT(Nimophelio @ 17.09.2009, 10:17) *
> Hast du ne G15? Oder andere Tatstaturen mit Makro System? Wenn ja DAS sind Third Party Programme die verboten sind.


Genau!
Deswegen bringt Blizzard auch Treiber raus, die die neue G19 voll unterstützen mit Infos ausm Game, wie z.b. Stats und Whispers.
Kopf->Tisch->Crit

Makros sind keine Third Party Progs.


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

Selber schuld kann ich da nur sagen. Entweder aus Dummheit oder Naivität. 

btw: Wieviel Fullquotes gabs jetzt schon?


----------



## ayanamiie (17. September 2009)

Wenn du nich gecheatete hast hilft dir nur eine anzeige gegen blizzard wegen betrugs. Wenn du zb viel spiekzeit hast muss blizzard dir die offene zeit auszahlen.

Nach deutschen gesetz darf blizz auchnich instantbannen sondern darf lediglich 1ne verwarnung dann den ban ausprechen umdich loszuwerden auch dagegen kannstduklagen da blizzards agb gegen deutsches gesetz verstoßen ansonnsten kannste den acc vergessen.


Blizz is auch nich perfekt die machen auf fehler nen freund wurde gebannt wegen angeblicher angabe falscher adressdaten gegen geklagt nuhat er seine acc wieder das lustige war er bottet 24std am tag mitden acc und das hat blizz nich gemerkt^^ achja unw glider is seid monaten down weil sie den rechtsstreit gegenblizz verlorenhaben udn 6millionen usdollar strafe zahlen müssen


----------



## chyroon (17. September 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> da blizzards agb gegen deutsches gesetz verstoßen




So ein Quatsch!


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Nach deutschen gesetz darf blizz auchnich instantbannen sondern darf lediglich 1ne verwarnung dann den ban ausprechen umdich loszuwerden auch dagegen kannstduklagen da blizzards agb gegen deutsches gesetz verstoßen ansonnsten kannste den acc vergessen.



Hast hier Link du dem Gesetzestext oder weißt du das vom Hörensagen?


----------



## mimaha1971 (17. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Hast hier Link du dem Gesetzestext oder weißt du das vom Hörensagen?


 http://wow.glider-forum.de/world-of-warcra...en-account.html

Hier mal ein Link dazu das die AGB von Blizz mit Deutschem Recht nicht in einglang zu bringen sind und durchaus klagen sinn macht, weil Blizz verliert und sie dann die kosten tragen müssen.

Du kannst AGB akzeptieren soviele du lustig bist wenn diese Sittenwidrig sind spielt das keine Rolle.


Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

joblack schrieb:


> Höchstens die Drohung einer Klage bzw. einer Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen Blizzard könnte etwas ändern.




Eindeutig nein.

Du hast die EULA angenommen und somit zugestimmt das WoW nen bischen in deinem PC rumforschen kann ^^.Sie werden dort irgendein Third party Programm gefunden haben ansonsten würden sie so nicht vorgehen.

Versuch es mal mit ner Klage.Im Endeffekt bleiben die ganzen Kosten an Dir hängen.

Kleiner Tipp:  AION kommt am 25. raus ^^.



Sittenwidrig ich lach mich tot. Weisst Du eigentlich im geringsten wovon Du redest? Third Party Programme sind verboten.Wenn Dir das nicht gefällt und Du sie fdrauf hast weisst ja nun was dann
mit Deinem Account passiert da kannst Du sonst noch wie klagen.Da wird mal herzhaft über Dich gelacht.

Dein Account ist geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard aber nicht von Dir.Du zahlst nur für die Benutzung des Accounts und der Server so wie für die Wartung.Wenn morgen nen Blitz einschlägt und die Server alle wegbrennen kannst auch nciht klagen. AGBs sind AGBs.Du hast sie gelesen und akzeptiert da is nix mit klagen.



fredolino schrieb:


> Du hast keine chancen mehr ... ich hatte so ein fall auch mal .. auch mein Anwalt hat den nicht wieder bekommen ...
> 
> also  ich wills mal so sagen da muß du dich mit abfinden
> 
> ...





Muss auch mal ganz ehrlich dazu sagen.

Nen Rechtsstreit wgeen ein paar Pixeln würd ich mir auch gerne mal in einem Gericht anschauen und mich totlachen das dann im Endeffekt der Kläger die ganze ZEche zahlen muss ^^.



Gulwar schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum soviele Unschuldsbeteuerungen gelesen, das ich auch deine net so recht glauben mag. Schuld hast du auf jeden Fall, denn DU alleine bist für die Sicherheit deines Computers und deiner Accountdaten verantwortlich. Blizzard sperrt nicht leichtfertig, irgendetwas wird da also schon gewesen sein.
> Sollte ein Dritter an deinem Computer gewesen sein - Pech für dich.
> Rein theoretisch könntest du gegen die Entscheidung klagen, aber das ist kostenintensiv und völlig sinnlos.
> Da bleibt nur die Lehren daraus zu ziehen, Computer absichern, nicht jedes unnötige Programm runterladen, Dritten gegenüber (auch deiner Familie ) vorsichtig zu sein und ein neues Spiel zu kaufen oder aufhören.





/signed



Savo3 schrieb:


> ja mir auch passiert
> Mein Account wird gebannt wegen third dings programm
> Ich schrieb blizzard das ich zu der zeit nich Online war und das jemand in meinen Account drin war . Weil zu der Zeit Habe ich bei einen Kumpel Geschlafen.
> dann hab ich blizarrd 2 emails geschrieben das ich nichts gemacht habe und dann sagen die : Tut uns sehr leid aber wir können keinen Fehler unserseits festellen und eine reaktiewirung des accounts ist daher keine option.
> ...




Und in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht auch drin das man seine Zugangsdaten nicht an dritte Personen weitergeben darf gelle? ^^


Also DU auch selber Schuld.


----------



## Dunator (17. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Sittenwidrig ich lach mich tot. Weisst Du eigentlich im geringsten wovon Du redest? Third Party Programme sind verboten.Wenn Dir das nicht gefällt und Du sie fdrauf hast weisst ja nun was dann
> mit Deinem Account passiert da kannst Du sonst noch wie klagen.Da wird mal herzhaft über Dich gelacht.
> 
> Dein Account ist geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard aber nicht von Dir.Du zahlst nur für die Benutzung des Accounts und der Server so wie für die Wartung.Wenn morgen nen Blitz einschlägt und die Server alle wegbrennen kannst auch nciht klagen. AGBs sind AGBs.Du hast sie gelesen und akzeptiert da is nix mit klagen.


zwar ist die wortwahl nicht sehr freundlich aber wo er recht hat hat er recht.
in zukunft einfach mal die AGBs lesen.


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> Entschädigung? In welcher Form?





Paar mehr Free Epics und ne Tube Vaseline damit sie auch rektal besser flutschen ^^


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (17. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unverschämtheit. Diese Vogehensweise hast auch du beim abschließen der Nutzungsbedinungen akzeptiert. Also braucht man sich da auch nicht beschweren.
> Blizzard fährt gegen Cheater allgemein auf der Null-Toleranz-Schiene, und das ist grundsätzlich auch gut so. Wer erwischt wird ist sofort und ohne Disskusion weg von den Servern. Dass es durchaus auch Unschuldige treffen könnte will ich nicht bestreiten, aber Blizzard hat keine Wahl, auch diese werden wohl ihren Account nicht wiederbekommen können, denn Account weg = Account weg! Und genau dieser Sachverhalt soll damit klar gestellt werden als Warnung an alle die sich vllt zukünftig mit solchen Programmen anfreunden wollen.
> Denn wenn es einem "Unschuldigen" irgendwie durch betteln und klagen gelingen sollte den Account wiederzubekommen, warum sollte es dann nicht auch ein ausgefuchster "Schuldiger" schaffen? Damit dieser Gedanke garnicht erst aufkommt hat Blizzard eben keine andere Wahl als ihren Urteilssprüchen treu zubleiben. So verschafft man sich Respekt und ohne diesen Respekt würde auf den Servern schnell das Chaos ausbrechen.


naja vor 2 jahren habe ich ( oder auch 1 jahr weis ich nich mehr ) Wallclimp benutzt bin schön auf berge hochgeklettert habe mitnem gm en duell gemacht und nancnem duell wurde ich gebannt 3D : Sie haben ein Hack oder sonstige programme bentutz damit sie blablbalbla 
also wurde nur 3 d gebannt und hatte ne verwarnung und zwar so eine das ich nach dem 3x hacken nen perm kriege


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

joblack schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das verhältnismässig ist. Die AGBs die du abknickst sind schon sehr heftig - das Du da nicht auch noch Deine Oma verpfändest wundert mich.
> 
> Immerhin ist Dein Charakter Dein Eigentum und die enteignen Dich ohne Rechtsgrundlage.





Dein Charakter ist nicht dein Eigentum.Weiss nicht woher Du die Infos beziehst.
Alles aber auch alles gehört Blizzard.Du zahlst nur um die Sachen zu nutzen und
nicht mehr.Ich sagte schonmal wenn Blizz morgen die Server abschaltet weil nen Tag
später sie nen neues MMO releasen kannst Du auch nichts machen.Lies doch nochmal 
die AGBs richtig durch.


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Das EINZIGE was man einklagen kann (unabhängig von den AG nach deutschem Recht ist eine Erstattung der noch ausstehenden Spielzeit.
> Gibt schon einige Urteile in der Art, schon seit UO und Browsergames, die ja dem gleichen Prinzip folgen. Du mietest den Account, die Spielzeit - wenn es Blizz in den Sinn kommt Dich auszusperren, vielleicht sogar weil grad draussen gutes Wetter ist, dann haben sie das Recht dazu. Das nennt man auch Hausrecht. Dafür braucht es nichtmal AGBs.
> Prinzipiell, ohne mit Paragraphen zu werfen, ist es so wie in der Disco: Selbst wenn Du drin bist und nichts falsches machst - wenn der Securitytyp (und sei es weil er grad bei nem Mädel abgeblitzt ist und seinen Frust an irgendwem auslassen will) Dir sagt "Raus", dann ist er im Recht.
> Haben wir bei Gameforge öfters gehabt dass User bei Galaywars, OGame usw gesperrt wurden und meinten, sie müssten irgendwas einklagen - keine Chance, lediglich ausstehende Guthaben in evtl. Premiumdiensten müssen zurückgezahlt werden solange man nicht nachweisen kann was der Kunde getan hat - und da reicht die Aussage "Drittsoftware" erstmal völlig aus.




Japp schön wegen 12 oder 13 euros zu klagen.Da kost ja der Rechtsanwalt mehr ^^ Logik fail


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

Mit einer guten Rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt man Null Koma Josef


----------



## Anthaniel (17. September 2009)

Blizzard klagen hat sowieso keinen Sinn.
Deutsches Recht zählt nicht.
Österreichisches Recht zählt auch nicht...

Der Firmensitz von Blizzard ist in Amerika.
Server und Aussenstellen sind über die ganze Welt verteilt
aber der rechtliche Sitz ist in Amerika.

und Amerikanisches Recht... naja ^^


solong


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

Vorallem wenn mal soweit ist, wegen einem Computerspiel zu klagen, ist es höchste zeit mit dem Game aufzuhören


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

mimaha1971 schrieb:


> http://wow.glider-forum.de/world-of-warcra...en-account.html
> 
> Hier mal ein Link dazu das die AGB von Blizz mit Deutschem Recht nicht in einglang zu bringen sind und durchaus klagen sinn macht, weil Blizz verliert und sie dann die kosten tragen müssen.
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal stark das das unter einigen Punkten erfolgreich sein würde.Störung der Serverökonomie.Naja wenn Dein Kumpel es nötig hat Items und gold zu verkaufen.

Das ist also ein absolut anderer Fall und hat mit diesem hier überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Oglokk (17. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Mit einer guten Rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt man Null Koma Josef




Du träumst gerne oder?

Ruf mal bei Deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung an und lass Dir mal den Unterschied zwischen gewinen und verlieren erklären.

Ich sagte doch eben schonmal.Die Zeche zahlt der Kläger ^^


----------



## Anthaniel (17. September 2009)

Ich würde das als gute Gelegenheit sehen mal was sinnvolles im Leben zu machen ^^

Hör auf mit zocken, du hast dann viel mehr Zeit fürs RL (ja das ist das mit der geilen Grafik) xD


----------



## Testare (17. September 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Nach deutschen gesetz darf blizz auchnich instantbannen sondern darf lediglich 1ne verwarnung dann den ban ausprechen umdich loszuwerden auch dagegen kannstduklagen da blizzards agb gegen deutsches gesetz verstoßen ansonnsten kannste den acc vergessen.



Mit Verlaub: Bullshit.

Selbst wenn Die AGBGs gegen Deutsches Recht verstossen sind sie dennoch zulässig - und zwar in den Teilen in denen sie konform sind.
Und Konform sind sie im entscheidenden Part: Du MIETEST den Zugang nur, alles ist deren Eigentum (anders gar nicht machbar wenns kein Soloplayertitel ist den Du nebenbei at home zocken kannst wie Gothic2 z.
Nochmal, alles wo Du bei einer Klage mit durchkommen KANNST ist dass sie dir ausstehende Spielzeit auszahlen müssen, nicht mehr.
Und das auch nur wenn sie Dir kein Fehlverhalten beweisen können.
Aber wer bei ihnen spuelt ist alleine ihre Entscheidung - siehe das etwas hinkende Beispiel Disco, wenn Dich der Betreiber der Disco rauswirft weil er grad will dann darf er das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (17. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Du träumst gerne oder?
> 
> Ruf mal bei Deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung an und lass Dir mal den Unterschied zwischen gewinen und verlieren erklären.
> 
> Ich sagte doch eben schonmal.Die Zeche zahlt der Kläger ^^



Nein, ich habe mich gut informiert und verhandelt bevor ich mir meinen Versicherer ausgesucht habe. Ich weiß ja nicht bei welcher Versicherung du bist...

(Bei einem fibtiven Fall wie dem hier, würde Sie sogar eventuell anfallende Kosten der Gegenseite übernehmen)


----------



## Kerby499 (17. September 2009)

Ist immer dasselbe. Keiner gibt offen zu was er tatsächlich gemacht hat, um sich selbst als Unschuldsengel darzustellen.

Hat nit Flavio Briatore sogar mit Anzeige und Konsequenzen gedroht, wenn Medien behaupten er hätte Einfluß genommen,
nun ist er ganz kleinlaut zurückgetreten, aber vorher hat er sich - genau wie der TE - selbst als unschuldig gehalten.

Ich behaupte mal, wenn hier ( seih es nur mal der theoretische Gedanke ) - Blizzard antworten würde, 
"Wir haben den Pirox-Bot ( o.ä.) eindeutig nachgewiesen"

Dan wäre der TE auch ganz leise und würde dann bestenfalls noch sagen "ich wußte nicht dass das nicht erlaubt ist" 

Also Warden meldet nur eindeutige Verstöße, wenn es ein bestimmtes Programm exact an seiner Signatur erkannt hat, nicht aber
wie Virenscanner das durchaus tun, an einem heuristischem Verhalten


----------



## Azshkandir (17. September 2009)

joblack schrieb:


> Höchstens die Drohung einer Klage bzw. einer Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen Blizzard könnte etwas ändern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh mann.... Made my day

Naja und zum Thema: Selbst Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (17. September 2009)

mimaha1971 schrieb:


> http://wow.glider-forum.de/world-of-warcra...en-account.html
> 
> Hier mal ein Link dazu das die AGB von Blizz mit Deutschem Recht nicht in einglang zu bringen sind und durchaus klagen sinn macht, weil Blizz verliert und sie dann die kosten tragen müssen.
> 
> Du kannst AGB akzeptieren soviele du lustig bist wenn diese Sittenwidrig sind spielt das keine Rolle.



Da steht nix davon dass die AGB mit deutschem Recht nicht vereinbar sind, nur dass ein Anwalt das als Argumentation anführt. Sittenwidrig sind die schon mal gar nicht.

Insgesamt hat der Anwalt nur eine Lücke in den AGB ausgenutzt, nämlich das der Handel mit IG-Ware (darum gings ja in dem Fall) nicht ausdrücklich als schwerwiegender Verstoß ausgewiesen ist und damit die außerordentliche Kündigung nicht wirksam sein kann. Der Argumentation kann man folgen oder auch nicht, der Anwalt versteht zumindest sein Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst wenn der permabann aufgehoben wird, kann Blizzard immernoch eine ordentliche Kündigung aussprechen, wegen gestörten Vertrauensverhältnisses dann auch gleich für alle Accounts des Inhabers.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (17. September 2009)

Anthaniel schrieb:


> (ja das ist das mit der geilen Grafik) xD




  naja die umgebung is recht ok, aber die chars die da rumlaufen - geht gar ne  lieber wieder wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   zum te:  hm da hast du wohl pech gehabt, blizz macht eig keine solche groben fehler, iwas wirst du schon haben was da läuft, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, ansonsten halt anrufen, beten&betteln ;P


----------



## Hagriel (17. September 2009)

*Ich hasse sinnfreie fullquotes!​*So, das musste mal gesagt werden!



Nimophelio schrieb:


> ALLE Accounts,Charaktere und *sonstige Sachen sind Eigentum von Blizzard.
> *


Echt? auch mein Haus, meine Frau, mein Boot und mein Pferdchen??? Oh mist...



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Deswegen bringt Blizzard auch Treiber raus, die die neue G19 voll unterstützen mit Infos ausm Game, wie z.b. Stats und Whispers.
> Kopf->Tisch->Crit
> Makros sind keine Third Party Progs.


Äh, soweit ich weiß, lassen sich doch mit G15 o.ä. Tastaturfolgen aufzeichnen. Es lassen sich "wait-Befehle" eingeben und somit ganze castsequenzen oder Abfolgen aufzeichen und mit einem Tastendruck reproduzieren, oder? Und genau das IST verboten.

Bitte weiter den Kopf auf die Tischplatte.... viellecht nutzt es irgendwann mal...

btt.

Ich glaube dir nicht!
Und auch keinem anderen Frettchen, welches ähnliche threads erstellt.
Du HAST irgend nen Bock geschossen. Zugangsdaten weitergegeben, die gebotene Sicherheit beim download von addons nicht beachtet (keylogger, troyaner... etc. eingefangen), e-mule oder sowas genutzt.... IRGENDWAS halt.

Ich zocke seit classic WoW, ich bin noch nie ermahnt worden, nie gebannt, hatte keine Sperre o.ä., nie nen gehackten account... nix...
BLIZZ war nicht einmal unfair oder böse zu mir...
Im Gegenteil, wenn ich mal nen Bock geschossen hab (falschen Char gelöscht, Post falsch verschicjkt... ) waren sie immer sehr kulant und entgegenkommend!

ARGHS, mein Blutdruck steigt schon wieder...

Also, falls du in diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage haben solltest...
Die Antwort ist 42!


----------



## Phelps023 (17. September 2009)

Phil200sex schrieb:


> und UseNext hab ich immer laufen wenn ich zock....



mm wieder ein outer der bald besuch von den Blauenmännlein bekommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gelderan (17. September 2009)

blizz ist in sowas eh nicht ganz normal. mich haben die mal 3 tage gesperrt weil ich nen kerl der mir ne kiste geklaut hat als "scheiß dieb" bezeichnet habe. (kisten fand ich auf lvl 30 immer toll xD) ohne das sich mal nen gm oder sonst wer meldet um die vorgeschichte zu kennen, wird man gesperrt.
also: 
ich sage: "XY hatt mich beleidigt". die gucken in den chat und bannen. fertig  so werden probleme gelöst^^ nich mit "überflüssigen" diskussionen wie blizz wohl meint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel glück bei dem account auch wenn ich nicht glaube das die den wiederherstellen.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ja, und eine sehr bescheuerte vorgehensweise
> "Ich glaub der benutzt irgendwas, aber bannen wir ihn einfach mal permanent"
> "Jetzt hat er geschrieben er benutzt Adobe Air Zeugs (oder was auch immer)"
> "Egal, lass ma gebannt"
> oder was? oO




Wieso kann ich mir das so gut vorstellen?


----------



## J_0_T (17. September 2009)

Wie einige schon gesagt haben... ohne einen grund wird man nicht gebannt... un wenn es so wäre das man ein normales program nebenbei laufen hat das nicht auf wow zugreift aber man irgendwie so deuten kann würden gewiss mehr leute ohne acc sich zu wort melden.

Also.... da bleibt dann nur eine option offen.


Zu denen die sagen das es nicht stimmt das Nicht ihr eure Charactere besitzt sondern Blizz sollten sich ma die AGB ansehen und nebenbei ma im deutschen recht nachschauen... Den Blizz is eigentümer des Chars und somit auch Acc... wir benutzen ihn nur... genauso wie alle dienste die wir in dem spiel dann als unser eigentum sehen... Also kann man da auch nix machen wenn die ma zack irgendwas verändern... wir mieten nur...


----------



## FrAkE (17. September 2009)

Ich weiß was du machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass dir C.H.E.A.T.E.R auf die Stirn tättowieren ;D

hau rein 


wie gesagt deine sucht ist damit besiegt geh raus in die freiheit und tank ma sonne ;D


----------



## Orgoron (18. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe mich gut informiert und verhandelt bevor ich mir meinen Versicherer ausgesucht habe. Ich weiß ja nicht bei welcher Versicherung du bist...
> 
> (Bei einem fibtiven Fall wie dem hier, würde Sie sogar eventuell anfallende Kosten der Gegenseite übernehmen)



Also ich weiss ja nicht bei welchem superduper versicherer du bist aber bei allen bezahlbaren Rechtschutzversicherungen die ich kenne ist Vertragsrecht von vornherein ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Deis (18. September 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht bei welchem superduper versicherer du bist aber bei allen bezahlbaren Rechtschutzversicherungen die ich kenne ist Vertragsrecht von vornherein ausgeschlossen.



Hai AG & Co.KG aG
Wir uebernehmen ihre Schulde - und ihren kleinen Finger


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

> mir meinen Versicherer



Die Versicherung -> Der Versicherungsangestellte.



> (Bei einem fibtiven Fall wie dem hier, würde Sie sogar eventuell anfallende Kosten der Gegenseite übernehmen)



Ich schätze zu meinst fiktiv -> und das hat hier keinen Platz.
Hier liegen keine Vermutungen vor - lediglich Tatsachen.

Und die Kosten der Gegenseite.. cO übernimmt wer bitte?
Exakt! Die Kosten der Gegenseite übernimmt der Verlieren!


----------



## Dunator (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und die Kosten der Gegenseite.. cO übernimmt wer bitte?
> Exakt! Die Kosten der Gegenseite übernimmt der Verlieren!


die können ja versuchen eine sammelklage zu starten (also TE und alle "fälschlicher weise gebannten"), dann würden sie am ende nicht soviele kosten haben, da der blizzard anwalt nur wegen einem vorfall vor gericht muss und die kosten könnten sie dann aufteilen.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> die können ja versuchen eine sammelklage zu starten (also TE und alle "fälschlicher weise gebannten"), dann würden sie am ende nicht soviele kosten haben, da der blizzard anwalt nur wegen einem vorfall vor gericht muss und die kosten könnten sie dann aufteilen.



Ich denke ja, dass die meisten hier nicht mal alt genug sind um jemanden anzuzeigen.
Dazu kommt, dass hier keiner nen Anwalt hat geschweige denn wüsste was ne Kanzlei is.
Und die werden sich das alles so vorstelln wie bei Barbara Salesch.. lol ^^

Achja:

Blizzard ist alleiniger Eigentümer des Account-Inhaltes.
Du hast das nach jedem Patch akzeptiert.


----------



## Gnorfal (18. September 2009)

> Äh, soweit ich weiß, lassen sich doch mit G15 o.ä. Tastaturfolgen aufzeichnen. Es lassen sich "wait-Befehle" eingeben und somit ganze castsequenzen oder Abfolgen aufzeichen und mit einem Tastendruck reproduzieren, oder? Und genau das IST verboten.
> 
> Bitte weiter den Kopf auf die Tischplatte.... viellecht nutzt es irgendwann mal...


Ich weiss, man soll net mit bornierten diskutieren, ich machs trotzdem:
Waitbefehl->Pausenaufzeichnung, nichts anderes, als wenn ich warte zwischen 2 Tastenschlägen
Castsequenz->Mehrere Tastenschläge als Abfolge, nichts anderes macht jeder jeden Tag im Spiel
Dass sich die Makros per Tastendruck reproduzieren lassen ist nicht verboten, im Gegenteil, Blizzard hat kompatible Treiber heraus gebracht.

Alles, was die Tastatur mit ihren Makros macht, umgeht weder den Global Cooldown, noch werden 2 Zauber auf einmal gewirkt.
Da "Warden", Blizzard´s Erkennungsprogramm für böse Sachen in meinem Arbeitsspeicher nichts böses findet (wie z.b. beim TE der Fall) und das nicht daran liegt, dass ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher oder Warden manipuliere, gehe ich davon aus, dass die G19 mit ihren Makros auch nicht verboten ist.

Verboten sollten allerdings sinnfreie Kommentare von Leuten werden, die nicht mitreden können, weil sie keinen Plan von der Materie haben.

Nochmal speziell für Dich langsam zum mitmeisseln:
Glider(Bot) o.ä. Botprgramme(Automatisierter Ablauf->Weg abgehen,killen,looten) = Verboten
G15/G19,Makroaufzeichnungsfähige Tastaturen(mit offiziellen Blizzard Treibern), nicht Bottfähig = Nicht verboten

Hoffe das ist durch die äussere Hirnrinde gedrungen.
Oder denkst Du auch, dass Brotmesser verboten gehören, weil man damit nicht nur Brote schmieren kann?O_o


----------



## Gnorfal (18. September 2009)

> Ich denke ja, dass die meisten hier nicht mal alt genug sind um jemanden anzuzeigen.
> Dazu kommt, dass hier keiner nen Anwalt hat geschweige denn wüsste was ne Kanzlei is.
> Und die werden sich das alles so vorstelln wie bei Barbara Salesch.. lol ^^
> 
> ...


signed
dem wäre nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass einer der Spieler hier Geld genug hat, um um etwas zu Klagen, dass ihm gar nicht gehört.
Sollte einer doch mal so dumm sein, hätte ich gern mal die Anwaltsschreiben dazu gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlin (18. September 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant wie einige einen Millionen Schweren konzern wie Blizz,
wegen ein paar Bitz und Bytes verklagen wollen.

Ich Denke die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen die jeder schon mindesten 40 mal hätte lesen müssen
sagen alles.



So Long


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Sollte einer doch mal so dumm sein, hätte ich gern mal die Anwaltsschreiben dazu gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ Ich denk mir grad "Was würde ich in dem Fall machen"?

-> Mich 2 Tage drüber ärgern
-> Mit nem anderen Spiel anfangen

Is doch nurn Account. Früher oder später hört hier sowiso jeder auf.
Is doch keiner geschlagen worden..


----------



## XRayFanatic (18. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> mm wieder ein outer der bald besuch von den Blauenmännlein bekommen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt Phelps, die Dummen sterben wirklich nie aus, sorry die Wortwahl aber wer Usenext nutzt dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen und der kann auch nicht anders tituliert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (18. September 2009)

fällt schon ein düsteres Licht auf dich, lieber TE...

sagst das du sowas von unschuldig bist und niemals verbotene sachen benutzen würdest...aber gibst im gleichen atmezug zu das du im hintergrund illegale downloader am rennen hast...

btw hab auch adobe air und seltsamerweise keine probleme mit blizz


----------



## bruderelfe (18. September 2009)

Komisch das sich der TE nimmer meldet!


----------



## Nexilein (18. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> signed
> dem wäre nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass einer der Spieler hier Geld genug hat, um um etwas zu Klagen, dass ihm gar nicht gehört.
> Sollte einer doch mal so dumm sein, hätte ich gern mal die Anwaltsschreiben dazu gelesen.
> 
> ...






Tomlin schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant wie einige einen Millionen Schweren konzern wie Blizz,
> wegen ein paar Bitz und Bytes verklagen wollen.
> 
> Ich Denke die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen die jeder schon mindesten 40 mal hätte lesen müssen
> sagen alles.



Immer wieder lustig was man hier so liest. In den AGB kann viel stehen, ob das vor Gericht bestand hätte, steht auf einem ganz andeen Blatt.

Der einzige relevante Punkt ist eigentlich, dass es äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist, dass jemand zu unrecht einen Bann bekommt, der dann auch noch das Interesse und Kleingeld hat um dagegen vorzugehen. Würde sich aber jemand die Mühe machen, dann hätte derjenige vermutlich garkeine so schlechte Karten. 
Vom Prinziep her kann Blizzard zwar sehr viel tun, z.B. Server abschalten, etc., aber wenn sie jemanden wegen irgend einer Adobe Software vom Spiel ausschließen, dann kann es durchaus so ausgelegt werden das Blizzard seiner Leistungspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist. Nur weil Blizzard wegen technischer Probleme für 24 Stunden die Server runterfahren darf, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ein einzelner Spieler, der ein Abonement abgeschlossen hat, willkürlich vom Spiel ausgescholossen werden darf.

*Edit* Das jemand wirklich grundlos gebannt wird, kommt aber vermutlich genauso oft vor wie kompromitierte Accounts von Spielern mit 100% Schädlingsfreien Rechnern die nie irgendwo ihre Accountdaten eingegeben haben...


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Der einzige relevante Punkt ist eigentlich, dass es äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist, dass jemand zu unrecht einen Bann bekommt, der dann auch noch das Interesse und Kleingeld hat um dagegen vorzugehen. Würde sich aber jemand die Mühe machen, dann hätte derjenige vermutlich garkeine so schlechte Karten.



Einer aus der Gilde wurde "permanent" gebannt.
-> Anruf bei Blizzard, zusendung der pers. Dokumente zum Vorweis dass er es wirklich ist ->

4 Tage später war der Account wieder verfügbar.
Mit dem Beihang "Ihr Account wurde für unerlaubte Zwecke missbraucht".
__

Unfair sperren die nicht.


----------



## Nexilein (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Unfair sperren die nicht.



/sign

Die Theorie, dass gut verdienende Firmen das Schikanieren von Kunden durch einen Gottkomplex als Mitarbeitersport anbieten ist natürlich auch ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Ich wurde gehacked! mimi

Das sind auch Aussagen, die ich nicht nachvollziehn kann.
Einmal den Kundendienst kontaktieren - und wenn ihr wirklich gehacked worden seid, dann gebn sie euch alles wieder.
__

Btw -> jeder Spieler gibt sein PW irgendjemanden.
Das heißt, auch wenn dann dieser Jemand auf ne doofe Seite klickt, is euer Account futsch.

Mein PW hat mein Freund zB.
Ich hab seins ebenfalls.

Es ist nunmal riskant.


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist vor 2 Wochen genau das Selbe passiert - ich bin mir sehr sich das mein Rechner clear ist - und natürlich habe ich nichts genutzt. Trotzdem ein perm. Bann.

Ich habe 3 Acc. die alle auf dem selben PC laufen - und nur einer, nämlich mein Hauptacc. wurde gebannt. Und ich habe wohl das Problem, dass bei mir kein Gold etc. entwendet wurde - somit glaubt Blizzard nicht an einen Hack.

Habe mich sehr geärgert, da ich seit der Beta spiele - aber ich bekomme den Acc. definitiv nicht zurück.
Tja, was soll man sagen - wir sind wohl alle nur ein Account. Habe jetzt alle gekündigt und schaue mir ROM und AION an.

mfg


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Acc. die alle auf dem selben PC laufen - und nur einer, nämlich mein Hauptacc. wurde gebannt. Und ich habe wohl das Problem, dass bei mir kein Gold etc. entwendet wurde - somit glaubt Blizzard nicht an einen Hack.



Dann hatte jemand dein PW, war neidisch auf dich und hat deshalb Mist gebaut.
Vllt jemand aus deinem Freundeskreis. Ein alter Kumpel von mir hat zu Classic Zeiten auch auf meinen Account eingelogt und mein Epicmount weggeworfen.. seitdem geb ich mein PW nimmer her ;D


----------



## Bergerdos (18. September 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> fällt schon ein düsteres Licht auf dich, lieber TE...
> 
> sagst das du sowas von unschuldig bist und niemals verbotene sachen benutzen würdest...aber gibst im gleichen atmezug zu das du im hintergrund illegale downloader am rennen hast...



Seit wann sind Programme die den Zugriff auf das Usenet ermöglichen illegal ?
Das Usenet ist genauso ein Teil des Internets wie das WWW, nur weil unter 1 % des Usenets für die verbreitung von illigalen Inhalten genutzt wird ist es nicht automatisch böse, Dein Firefox-Browser ist ja auch nicht illegal nur weil Du damit auf Video-Streaming-Seiten zugreifen kannst die eventuell Inhalte haben die nicht der deutschen Rechtsprechung entsprechen.


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dann hatte jemand dein PW, war neidisch auf dich und hat deshalb Mist gebaut.
> Vllt jemand aus deinem Freundeskreis. Ein alter Kumpel von mir hat zu Classic Zeiten auch auf meinen Account eingelogt und mein Epicmount weggeworfen.. seitdem geb ich mein PW nimmer her ;D



Tja, dass ist ja das frustrierende - Blizzard sagt ja nicht genau was war. Wenn sie mir sagen würden, wann, was und von welchem PC, dann konnte man der Ursache auf den Grund gehen. Aber so...

Naja aber solche "Vorfälle" häufen sich, wenn man mal ins Forum schaut - evtl. gibt es eine neue Qualität der Anbieter von Gold, oder so...


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Tja, dass ist ja das frustrierende - Blizzard sagt ja nicht genau was war. Wenn sie mir sagen würden, wann, was und von welchem PC, dann konnte man der Ursache auf den Grund gehen. Aber so...



Frag sie mal beim Kundendienst ob es ein Fremdzugriff oder ein normaler Login war.
Das können sie dir sagen (: dann weißt du zumindest obs ein Bekannter, oder ein Hacker war.


----------



## Winipek (18. September 2009)

Aaarrggghh...jetzt hab ich mich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen in der Hoffnung , dass der Ersteller sich doch noch mal meldet! 
Aber nix da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt, bzw. gab es schon mal einen Thread in dem es um ungerechtfertigte Banns ging, in dem dann auch am Schluss aufgeklärt wurde, es war ein Versehen?


----------



## michael92 (18. September 2009)

Meiner hat auch einen Perma bekommen voe einer woche.

Also fange ich halt wieder von 0 an ist auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

michael92 schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch einen Perma bekommen voe einer woche.
> 
> Also fange ich halt wieder von 0 an ist auch schön
> 
> ...



:}
Das is lobenswert.
Die Gilde nimmt dich ja auch mit nem 1er auf, wenn sie was im Schädl hat.
Und leveln tutn man ja sowiso wie der Wind mittlerweile.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Programme die den Zugriff auf das Usenet ermöglichen illegal ?
> Das Usenet ist genauso ein Teil des Internets wie das WWW, nur weil unter *1 % des Usenets* für die verbreitung von illigalen Inhalten genutzt wird ist es nicht automatisch böse, Dein Firefox-Browser ist ja auch nicht illegal nur weil Du damit auf Video-Streaming-Seiten zugreifen kannst die eventuell Inhalte haben die nicht der deutschen Rechtsprechung entsprechen.




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (18. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich weiss, man soll net mit bornierten diskutieren, ich machs trotzdem:


Ich weiß deinen Großmut zu schätzen!



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Verboten sollten allerdings sinnfreie Kommentare von Leuten werden, die nicht mitreden können, weil sie keinen Plan von der Materie haben.


Deswegen schrieb ich... "Soweit ich weiß...blahblah... oder?"
Wenn ich mir sicher gewesen wäre, hätte ich anders geantwortet.



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Nochmal speziell für Dich langsam zum mitmeisseln:
> ...
> Hoffe das ist durch die äussere Hirnrinde gedrungen.
> Oder denkst Du auch, dass Brotmesser verboten gehören, weil man damit nicht nur Brote schmieren kann?O_o


Hmm... jaaaa.... angekommen... äh... glaub' ich, das kann ich dir mit Sicherheit aber erst am Montag sagen... längere Laufzeit zwischen äußerer Hirnrinde und Stammhirn, weissu?!
Schön, dass du so langsam geschrieben hast, ich kann nämlich nicht so schnell lesen!
Und nein, die Brotmesser, welche in unserem Heim zugelassen sind, kann man eh zu nix gebrauchen (siehe Streichhilfe eines beliebten Herstellers von Nußnougat-Creme [Tipp: die Fußballnationalmannschaft macht Werbung dafür...])

Alles in allem bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen:
Danke!
Danke, dass es dich gibt und dass du mir auf solch liebenswerte Art und Weise Licht in meine arme Runkelrübe trägst.
Vielleicht kann ich ja bald schon entlassen werden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Frag sie mal beim Kundendienst ob es ein Fremdzugriff oder ein normaler Login war.
> Das können sie dir sagen (: dann weißt du zumindest obs ein Bekannter, oder ein Hacker war.



Habe ich schon gemacht - doch darauf bekam ich keine Antwort. Es wurde nur gesagt, dass sie davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht gehackt wurde, da weder Gold abhanden gekommen ist (gut hatte auch kaum was) noch ein Char gelöscht wurde - was wohl ein Anzeichen für ein Hack wären. Mein Account sei unverändert.
Ich fragte dann, wenn mein Acc eh unverändert ist - also der Acc keinerlei Vorteil hat/hatte ob man dann nicht eine ewas mildere Strafe aussprechen könnte. Ich könnte mein System neu aufsetzen Acc-Daten ändern sie könnte mich unter besonderer Beobachtung nehmen etc. Aber keine Antwort.

Und im Forum wurde gesagt, dass sie wohl niemanden sagen was genau war. Denn sonst könnte Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen, welche illegale Software von Blizzard gefunden wird und welche nicht. Was ich im Grundsatz sogar gut verstehen kann.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> dass ich nicht gehackt wurde, da weder Gold abhanden gekommen ist (gut hatte auch kaum was) noch ein Char gelöscht wurde - was wohl ein Anzeichen für ein Hack wären. Mein Account sei unverändert.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Anzeichen für einen Hack sind: Keine Items mehr an - alle verkauft, Markenitems (die nicht verkauft werden können) sind noch im Inventar, die Bank ist geplündert. Löschen tun sie den fast nie.



> Und im Forum wurde gesagt, dass sie wohl niemanden sagen was genau war. Denn sonst könnte Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen, welche illegale Software von Blizzard gefunden wird und welche nicht. Was ich im Grundsatz sogar gut verstehen kann.



Eine Freundin hat Antwort bekommen (:


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Anzeichen für einen Hack sind: Keine Items mehr an - alle verkauft, Markenitems (die nicht verkauft werden können) sind noch im Inventar, die Bank ist geplündert. Löschen tun sie den fast nie.



Nunja, hatte nach einem Jahr pause gerede (seit 4 Wochen) erst wieder begonnen - hatte nur einen 80er und der hatte fast nur PVP-Gear. Die kannste eh nicht verkaufen. Und ich hatte gerade erst die Dual-Skillung gekauft und somit nur knapp 1000G. Des Weiteren hatten wir die Gilde RelaXed gerade erst gegründet - da gab es noch keine Gildenbank.

Meine (ehemaligen) Gildenkollegen glauben, dass genau das der Grund sein könnte warum was mit dem Acc gemacht wurde - er/sie war einfach sauer, das nichts zu holen war. Doch dann bleibt die Frage noch offen, wie sie an die Daten kamen. Aber naja wird wohl alles spekulation bleiben.

Denn wenn nichts mit dem Char passiert ist, frag ich mich was das für ein Hack sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Alles beim alten geht ja auch ohne Hack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Verdammt o.O Weißt du was mir grad auffällt..
unser Gildendruide konnte gar nicht gehacked werden.. ach du meine.. das war wohl jemand aus seinem Bekanntenkreis..

danke dass du mir grad nen Gedankenblitz geschenkt hast!
Der wird sich freuen von meinen Neuigkeiten zu hören.


----------



## Hamburgperle (18. September 2009)

Blizz wird dir weder deinen Acc wiedergeben noch dir eine Begründung geben. 

Das ist ein Fakt !

Ich kenne einige gleichgelagerte Fälle bei Freunden, Blizz sagt Dir net mal, was sie angeblich gefunden haben, also welches Programm an welchem Tage und Uhrzeit. 

Vergiß den Acc. oder geh zu einem Anwalt. Es haben schon einige gegen Blizz gewonnen, da das permanente Sperren eines Accounts einer außerordentlichen Kündigung eines Dauerschuldverhältnisses gleich kommt und dies ohne Abmahnung im Deutschen Recht nur in sehr, sehr seltenen Ausnahmefällen zulässig ist. In diesem Punkt entsprechen die AGBs des Schneesturms net dem Deutschen Recht. Das ist bekannt dort. Da aber sich von 1000 gesperrten Accs maximal 5 wehren ... sieht Blizz das recht enstpannt.

Auch wenn Anwalt sich recht hart anhört, ist dies die einzige Möglichkeit überhaupt ne klare Aussage zu erhalten und den Acc. wiederzu bekommen. Da Blizz keine Lust hat, offenzulegen wie sie was finden, bekommt man auf dem Wege den Acc. in der Regel zurück. (Stichwort: Beweislastregel .. wer die Folge einer Rechtsnorm für sich in Anpruch nehmen möchte, muss das Vorliegen Ihrer Voraussetzungen beweisen .. aöso A hat das und das gemacht und so kann ich das beweisen ...)

Wünsche dir viel Glück.

PS: an all die, die hier wieder den Unsinn spammen .. BLIZZ GEHÖRT DAS SPIEL, DIE KÖNNEN MACHEN WAS SIE WOLLEN ... hört auf mit dem Scheiß ... meinem Vermieter gehört auch meine Wohnung und er kann nicht machen, was er will, Punkt und aus !


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Nein,

ich hab damit angeschlossen - werde nicht klagen oder sowas.
Ich bin definitiv unschuldig - und da Blizzard nicht nach dem Prinzip handelt, dass man solange unschuldig ist, bis die Schuld bewiesen ist, werde ich keine Titel von Blizzard mehr spielen. Obwohl mir das bei D3 im Herzen weh tut.

Ich denke die wissen selber, dass sie auch einen kleinen Prozentsatz unschuldige treffen. Doch der wird so klein sein, dass sie das vernachlässigen.

Nunja, meine Freundin + 3 Freude haben dank des Vorfalles auch WoW gekündigt - die haben meinen PC durchgecheckt (und einer macht das beruflich) und glauben nicht, dass es der PC war. Mein Router ist sicher, sodass es wohl nicht einmal aus meinem Netzwerk war.

Und wenn das Spiel heute noch kommt starten wir zusammen AION. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> ich hab damit angeschlossen - werde nicht klagen oder sowas.
> Ich bin definitiv unschuldig - und da Blizzard nicht nach dem Prinzip handelt, dass man solange unschuldig ist, bis die Schuld bewiesen ist, werde ich keine Titel von Blizzard mehr spielen. Obwohl mir das bei D3 im Herzen weh tut.
> ...



heute is nur namenssicherung und charerstellung^^
Sehn uns in Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein acc wurde auch mal so gebannt... bekam ihn aber wieder...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. September 2009)

falls mir sowas passieren würde, würde ich definitiv klagen.. und den account dann verkaufen.. bekommt man bestimmt nen paar kröten für.. 5 80er , 1 palatank, 1 heilpriester, 1 heildruide, 1 magier, 1 jäger davon 2 mit schnellem fliegen ziemlich alle accountgebundenen gegenstände die es gibt und alle berufe bis auf schmieden und ingi auf max skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würd echt gern mal wissen wieviel der "wert" wäre.. würde ihn natürlich nicht verkaufen.. aber wäre dennoch wissenswert ( bin niemand von den leuten die sagen "brauch ich nicht wissen, will ich nicht wissen" )


----------



## Neitmaer (18. September 2009)

Grundsätzlich kann festgehalten werden:

- AGB und Nutzungsbestimmungen sind nicht automatisch gültig weil sie irgendjemand aufschreibt, häufig sind sie nicht einmal das Papier auf dem sie stehn (die Bytes in denen sie gespeichert sind) wert.

- Warden wird programmiert von Menschen und Menschen machen Fehler, ergo macht auch Warden Fehler.


Hm hinsichtlich des Beispiels mit der Wohnung und dem Vermieter wollte ich anmerken, dass die Wohnung und der WoW-Account absolut nicht vergleichbar sind. Sogar in der abstrakten deutschen Rechtssprechung wird unterschieden zwischen einem Dach über dem Kopf haben und WoW spielen.

Die "reale Identidät" und die "virtuelle Identidät" wachsen immer mehr zusammen, inwiefern sich hier also zukünftig etwas ändern könnte (hinsichtlich der Einschätzung eines WoW-Accs als Mietsache, hin zum Bestandteil der Persönlichkeit selbst) wird die Zukunft (die sicher noch sehr ferne Zulunft) zeigen.


----------



## Dragaron (18. September 2009)

Ich muss euch mal ein Lob aussprechen.

Ich finde es schön, dass wir hier auf einem vernünftigen, sachlichen Niveau schreiben können. Im Vergleich zu Blizzard stehe ich hier nicht sofort unter Generalverdacht - das macht doch Mut.

Blizzard - schneide dir da mal eine Scheibe ab.


----------

